# Teilnahmebedingungen AMD-Gewinnspiel



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Teilnahmebedingungen AMD-Gewinnspiel*

					Für unsere Facebook-Leser von PC Games Hardware veranstalten wir ein neues Gewinnspiel. So sehen die Teilnahmebedingungen aus.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Teilnahmebedingungen AMD-Gewinnspiel*


----------



## Bash0r (23. März 2014)

Gaming HTPC  mit guter Gaming-Leistung für eine APU !


----------



## keinnick (23. März 2014)

Ist zwar schon alt aber warum nur via FB?


----------



## WilkinsonSword (23. März 2014)

Ich würde von so einer APU extrem stark profitieren, den Prozessor kann seine Rechenleistung drastisch steigern, wenn dieser eine Grafikeinheit an bord dieses CPU hat. Ich spiele damit nicht nur gerne spiele, sondern würde gerne mit so einer CPU auch gerne Produktive Tätigkeiten wie Videoschneiden ausprobieren. Also ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir so eine CPU zukommen lassen würdet


----------



## Crackoe (23. März 2014)

Ich würde den AMD A10 gerne für einen Freund von mir gewinnen, denn er wünscht sich schon lange einen neuen PC hat aber dafür leider kein Geld. Somit denke ich es würde ihm eine Riesenfreude machen wenn er den A10-7850K bekommen würde .


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. März 2014)

Zählt es auch, wenn ich hier einen Kommentar hinterlasse?

Ich hätte ihn gerne, um mir einen kompakten PC für LANs zu basteln.
Immer den großen mit Wakü usw. rumschleppen nervt gewaltig, deshalb würde ich ein möglichst kleines und transportables Gehäuse selbst aus Holz bauen. Damit das schön flach und klein bleibt, muss auf eine dezidierte Graka verzichtet weden. Die aktuellen APUs von AMD eignen sich also perfekt.


----------



## Xcravier (23. März 2014)

WilkinsonSword schrieb:


> Ich würde von so einer APU extrem stark profitieren, den Prozessor kann seine Rechenleistung drastisch steigern, wenn dieser eine Grafikeinheit an bord dieses CPU hat. Ich spiele damit nicht nur gerne spiele, sondern würde gerne mit so einer CPU auch gerne Produktive Tätigkeiten wie Videoschneiden ausprobieren. Also ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir so eine CPU zukommen lassen würdet



Wutt?!? Irgendwie ist dein erster Satz ein bisschen verwirrend, auf jedenfall habe ich keine Ahnung was du damit sagen willst o.O


----------



## turbosnake (23. März 2014)

Lesen ist wohl nicht eure stärke.


> 2.4 Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie im* Facebook-Posting* einen Kommentar hinterlassen.


----------



## Psychopath (23. März 2014)

Ich finde es eine absolute Frechheit und eine Unverschämtheit obendrauf...
das für alles ein Fratzenbuch-Account benötigt wird...

Wo ist da die Gleichbehandlung


----------



## Nightslaver (24. März 2014)

Entäuschend das Leute ohne FB-Account mal wieder vom Gewinnspiel ausgeschlossen werden. Nicht jeder will sich für Zuckerbergs Datenkracke freiwillig entblößen nur das er dann die Daten weiterverkaufen kann.
Eine Möglichkeit daher auch ohne FB teilzunehmen wäre äußerst wünschenswert gewesen.

So aber ein  von mir.


----------

